# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Los puentes de Martorell

## perdiguera

Los puentes de Martorell

Martorell se encuentra situada en una encrucijada de caminos, junto a un desfiladero que atraviesa el río Llobregat.

Ya desde tiempos de los romanos pasaba por aquí la Vía Augusta, que comunicaba con el centro de la península la llanura litoral de Barcino. Un vestigio de ello es el puente del Diablo, o mejor lo que de romano queda en él, que se limita a un arco de entrada.

Hoy en día por ese desfiladero pasan las siguientes vías: A-2, AP-7, N-IIa, C-243c como carreteras, los FFCC de la Generalitat de Barcelona a Igualada y Manresa, el AVE  y la línea de ancho ibérico Vilafranca-Barcelona, todas con doble vía, como ferrocarriles.

Además de estas vías de comunicación otras dos vías, éstas fluviales, confluyen cerca del desfiladero, el río Llobregat recibe al Anoia a escasos dos kilómetros de ese punto.

Este primer trabajo está dedicado a los puentes de Martorell, puentes de todo tipo y de toda época.

Comencemos por los más antiguos y llegaremos a los de hoy en día. 

El resto más antiguo que se conserva de un puente en Martorell es el arco de entrada al puente del Diablo situado en el estribo del margen izquierdo del cauce.
El citado arco determinaba el límite entre Tarraco y Barcino. 


Un lío de puentes


El pont del Diable, el puente del Diablo


El arco romano


Unos textos explicativos, son fáciles de entender, creo, si no lo puedo traducir.




Foto del templete gótico del arco principal, (reconstruido, claro)


El arco románico y sus otros materiales, desde lo alto del puente. 
A veces me pongo enfermo de ver las burradas que cometemos los humanos con eso de la libertad de pintura.



A veces los árboles no dejan ver el puente.


El puente de la C-243ª, de mi amigo Juanjo Pifarré. Para mí precioso, pero hay más pasión que sensatez en mi afirmación. También se ve el bodrio de la AP-7, para mi parecer, claro.


Los dos otra vez, no hay color más que el blanco. 


Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza


Los puentes de los FFCC, todos en paralelo.



El de la A-2, muy nuevo y bastante bien resuelto.



Los del FFCC con más zoom. El primero de FGC, el segundo de Renfe y el tercero del AVE


Otro de la AP-7


El puente de la antigua N-II sobre el Anoia al que se le ha incorporado una especie de galería en la zona de peatones y lo han pintado con esos colores tan chillones



Lo vemos de nuevo con un vado, que fue construido por la empresa de un servidor hace unos 25 años.



También hay pasarelas peatonales que salvan el río Anoia, el cual recuerdo que está sin regular por ningún embalse. Las sirenas son habituales en Martorell a poco que llueva con ganas.


Esto es todo lo referente a mi visita a Martorell en el día de hoy

----------

